# Tomato pie.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

In a quart stew pot boil down 3/4 capacity of diced tomatoes or an equal amount of pureed tomatoes.

Add 2 tbsp of basil.
2 tbsp salt.
1 tbsp thyme
1/4 tablespoon of sage
2[your call!]tablespoons black pepper.
1/4 tablespoon red pepper.

Simmer down unto about 2/3rds consistency and thicken with white corn meal
or whole wheat flour[the flour sticks easier in the pan so watch the heat!]

In a large skillet, make a thin cornbread crust, spoon in the contents of the stew pot and cover with your favorite pie crust or another layer of cornbread.

Bake until brown and serve with real butter as a side for chicken or pork.


----------



## Anicole19 (Aug 4, 2013)

If I use 3 tbsp salt and 2/4 tablespoon of sage, what will be changed the test?


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

My Grandmother used to make a sweet tomatoes dessert that was out of this world; seeded-peel vine ripe tomatoes, white sugar, cinnamon or start anis.I remember her making the syrup first then adding the fruit, I don`t have the measurements but boy it was good.


----------

